# Francino Little Gem. Is it time to scrap it?



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi there

the little gem machine is great but once again it has developed the same fault. The red tank empty light is on and the machine won't fire up. I've only used bottle water and this time, as before, I have cleaned the probes on the tank and boiler but to no effect. I am wondering if this is a common fault and would I be prudent to just bin this thing and move on? Cheers.


----------

